# A Few Macro Shots



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

*Red Root Floaters*



















*Sakura Red Cherry Shrimp (purchased from another member)*


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice! What camera are you shooting with?


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Great pics! Ive been wanting to grt a macro for my rebel t4 but know absolutely nothing about them or what to get


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Shooting with a Csnon 60D and using the Canon 60mm Macro. Very reasonable small macro lens which is great for potraits as well.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Picked up some Ember tetras from my LFS on Long Island. They are going in my Mini S. I love the fish on the right looking right at the camera.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow, I like those embers.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Rogozhin75 said:


> Wow, I like those embers.


Thanks. That was taken with the Canon 60 macro


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks. That was taken with the Canon 60 macro


It's a great pic, I'm looking for a used macro for my D70.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Rogozhin75 said:


> It's a great pic, I'm looking for a used macro for my D70.


Thanks, if you can, definitely get one, it adds alot to aquarium photography and are alot of fun to shoot other things with as well.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks, if you can, definitely get one, it adds alot to aquarium photography and are alot of fun to shoot other things with as well.


Yep! I used to have one but then sold almost all my glass about 8 years ago.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Rogozhin75 said:


> Yep! I used to have one but then sold almost all my glass about 8 years ago.


I did that with some of my long lens. I just didn't use them a lot since I didn't like lugging them around. Kept all the wide and macro stuff.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> I did that with some of my long lens. I just didn't use them a lot since I didn't like lugging them around. Kept all the wide and macro stuff.


lol, I wish I would have!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Another macro shot of my Koi Betta:


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

After great tips from members of this community I now have the gear to shoot some macro photos. 

Boraras brigittae
boraras brigittae by Nigel H, on Flickr

RCS on Bucephalandra leaf (kedagang mini)
rcs with buce 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## maldo3 (Jun 8, 2017)

*RCS Macro shots.*

Great shots everyone. Here are a couple of mine. Still learning to use macro lens on Android phone.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@Nigel95

Use flash? 
@maldo3

That's a good attempt considering it's a phone. Is that an optical zoom or digital. Some are just digital magnifiers.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

A few I took recently, would like to get them sharper but thats the challenge !

IMG_0794 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

IMG_0805 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> @Nigel95
> 
> Use flash?



yeah flash has been used for this shots.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Shooting with a Csnon 60D and using the Canon 60mm Macro. Very reasonable small macro lens which is great for potraits as well.


How much did the 60mm Macro cost? You have exact model? I really like your pictures how they came out.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Now I want to buy a new lens!:grin2:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

StrungOut said:


> How much did the 60mm Macro cost? You have exact model? I really like your pictures how they came out.


Thanks, yep that's the one I have. the 60mm is around $400 new $300 used.


----------



## maldo3 (Jun 8, 2017)

@houseofcards

The macro lens magnifies by 10x. Used on a Motorola G 2nd gen android phone with a 8 MP, f/2.0 camera.
Here is a link for the lens.
Pocket Lens - The iPhone Camera Lens - Pocket Lens

So far for the price it's great.I am having fun with it and the detail I can achieve is "Great" I also understand in no way can it be compared to most of the setups here.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I love macro stuff even though I'm not the best at it. I still love the sharpness and detail you can get. I'm a bit of a sharpness junkie and it drives me crazy because too many of my shots I don't hit focus like i want so I don't get my sharpness fix...lol...but when I do...it's so satisfying for sure.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

It's not uncommon to have to take a lot of pics to get a really good one. and yes your right it's satisfying when on works out nicely.



maldo3 said:


> @houseofcards
> ...So far for the price it's great.I am having fun with it and the detail I can achieve is "Great" I also understand in no way can it be compared to most of the setups here.


The sensor on a phone camera is not very big, so it's definitely alot tougher to get great detail underwater where light is challenging, but yes those clip on macros are fun.


----------



## JonRon (Jun 6, 2017)

Figured I would buy a reversal ring to try out my 18-55mm Nikon DX lens as a macro lens with my Nikon D3200. I must admit. It is impressive. One Problem though. It is hard Focus. 

Looks like I am still on the market for a new macro lens, and maybe a new camera.
Pictures are of blue bolts, red bolt, and Aura Blue.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a guy that does macro with an older Pentax camera...some funky ghettofabulous light setup, and a reverse ring with tubes and comes up with some of the most spectacular macro shots I've ever seen...this is one shot I have saved on my computer from him...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Spiders make incredible macro subject. Canon has a lens (Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro) is a 1 to 5x macro lens. Most true macros ar 1 to 1. so this lens optically magnifies without losing quality. That's when I usually see close-up detail like that spider pic you posted.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah...that guy uses tubes and a reversed 28mm lens. I'm sure the pic is cropped too...but I can't say for sure. That's back when this shot was taken I believe...not sure his current setup. According to his site it's still the Pentax and 28mm or 50mm lens and occasionally bellows.

I'd like to try a greater than 1:1 macro lens or wide angle macro.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nubster said:


> I'd like to try a greater than 1:1 macro lens or wide angle macro.


With great magnification comes great responsibility.

When you use a lens for example that does 1:5 like the Canon MP-E I mentioned it's a whole procedure to take a picture. It has an incredibly short working distance like under 2" and there is no auto focus, completely manual. You need to use a clamp to keep the camera incredibly still since any movement will be noticed because of the additional magnification. You will also notice every piece of dust or dirt since they are magnified as well so lots of post work needed. 

But if your willing to put the time in to doing it the results can be amazing like the pic you showed above. He didn't use that lens but many of the procedures I mentioned would be the same.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah...I generally use a tripod and shutter release and my macro is manual focus...so I have all that down. I did see a reasonably priced full manual 1:2 lens that would be interesting to try out. The wide angel macros seem pretty cool too. 

This is about as good as I've done so far messing with macro which is a far cry from that spider shot...








[/url]https://flic.kr/p/22ESNtx[/IMG]


----------



## Joyce Mosher (Feb 20, 2018)

Amazing Clicks...


----------

